# My goat barn setup...Take a look!



## Paige

Well, get ready for tons of pictures. I realized I have never posted any pictures of my goat barn. So get ready. I have more I will post in a minute.

#1 is the barn from out front and the chicken pen. Please don't laugh at my hen pen!
#2 chickens
#3 chickens 
#4 Pasture
#5 Pasture area
#6 Old tree that we mounted on a pallet and we hang hay bags on it.
#7 Milking area
#8 Counter top and cupboards
#9 milking stands
#10 another view of milking area


----------



## Paige

Ok, here are some more. 


#1 is Milker pen one. Its a 10x12 next to the feed area.
#2 is the small 7x9 buck/kidding pen. 
#3 is the first 8x10
#4 is the same pen
#5 is the second 8x10 with my Saanen baby in it.
#6 is the third 8x10. I have three coming yearlings in there
#7 is Milker Pen Two which is behind the milking area
#8 is Milker Pen Two and you can kinda see the rest of the barn.
#9 is looking down the row of stalls on the side of the aisle opposite the hay/milking areas.
#10 is looking down the barn aisle


----------



## jbreithaupt

You have a wonderful set up!! I wish I had that much barn. :thumb:


----------



## Paige

Alright, last one. This is the hay/feed area. It has this white fence all the way around so the goats can't get in when they come out for milking.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE it!! Very nice! I agree! Wish I had that much room! LOL! Some of that nice green hay would be nice too! :ROFL:


----------



## Jodi_berg

Jealouse,I wish I had a whole barn to myself. We used to be a dairy from long ago when my grandparents owned the property,but now we are a campground & marina so the giant barn is used mostly or storage so I have only been able to carve out a small slice for my goats & chickens, but when hubby builds me a new chicken coop the hens will be moving out and that means room for a kidding pen:fireworks:


----------



## JaLyn

That is really nice!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Very nice! Like your setup.


----------



## Bambi

Very nice and well organized.


----------



## choffeditz

Looks great. Why are they all penned up in the barn? I don't see any out in the pasture.


----------



## Trickyroo

I love it !!!
I wish I had that much room too  
Hopefully that will change soon , but I envy your place Paige 
I love the little Saanen girl , her name is Socks , right ?


----------



## keren

choffeditz said:


> Looks great. Why are they all penned up in the barn? I don't see any out in the pasture.


I wondered that too. Do you bring them in each night?


----------



## fd123

The clock on the wall says 5:17...so i bet she had just got them all in and settled for the night..because i wondered the same thing and remembered seeing the clock.....lol...
But anyway I LOVE THE BARN, AND SETUP!! I wish i had even close to the room you have! and Oh yeah, The hen shed has character too!! lol....I say whatever works!! They all look super happy and very healthy!!


----------



## Used2bmimi

Really nice place, thanks for sharing the pics. I think it's fun to see others setups.


----------



## Trickyroo

I like how you have everyone set up in there 
They are all so cute and cuddly 
I love how some of them are watching you take pictures , lolol


----------



## Paige

Thanks everyone! Yep, they are all in for the rest of the day. I like to put them out only when its nicest out, since there is nothing left to eat in the pasture. Now the just go out for exercise. If I put them out all day, after they are done playing, they just stand by the barn crying to get in out of the wind. But, since they can't all go out all the time as they like, I can turn out a certain age group or buck/does.


----------



## RedGate

Oh wow! LOVE the set up! nice! I noticed how you have the panels between two t-posts, that is so smart. I have have a temporary panel that we wire into place to divide a larger pen during kidding season, but if I used the t-posts the goats couldn't budge it like they did last year. I always enjoy seeing how other people do things. And your chicken pen looks just fine, btw.


----------

